

DHH Wins 2014 Le Mans GTE-Am - cyanbane
https://twitter.com/dhhracing

======
Kiro
Seeing great software developers who have other major interests makes me
depressed. Here I am devoting all my time to programming and I still can't
achieve anything significant. How do they manage?

Oh, well... Congrats to DHH anyway! Very impressive.

~~~
jiggy2011
He's known for 2 projects, rails and basecamp. Both are almost 10 years old
now (if not older) and have armies of people who probably do most of the
programming. I doubt he's doing 60 hour coding weeks any more, probably not
even 40 hours. I bet that having large amounts of money also takes pressure
off.

